# The long and winding road....doo doo...



## Superheavy (Apr 30, 2016)

Well, losing weight is what the Doctor says I need to do, so I guess that losing weight is what I shall do.  It was actually weight loss that led to my diagnosis, as I dropped from around 23 1/2 stone to around 22 stone in a relatively short period of time. Without trying to lose weight, it sent me off to the doctor, and if I'm honest I wasn't particularly surprised at the diagnosis.

I have had several periods of dramatic weight loss in the past - when I was 18 I went from 19 stone to just over 10 stone (for a 6 foot broad shouldered fella, I was rake thin and eating next to nothing during that particular period), and more recently dropped from 20 stone to 15 stone when my car was off the road for 3 months and I had to go from driving to cycling around 5 miles each way to work per day.

Anyhow, where I am now, since diagnosis I've continued to lose weight, down to around 20 1/2 stone as of today, but still plenty of work to do. I've not had a great struggle in losing weight yet, ultimately the equation of calories burned versus calories consumed means that weight loss is almost inevitable with the amount of exercise I'm putting in. Just need to maintain the 5 days a week gym sessions and low carb diet.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 30, 2016)

Good luck with your weight loss. I've lost almost 7 1/2 stone in just over 2 years. Losing weight definitely isn't easy. But I'm determined to do it and I feel that the slower I lose it the more chance I have of keeping it off.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2016)

Good luck @Superheavy ! It's not easy, but you've made a great start and hopefully will be able to keep the motivation going as you feel the benefits and try to keep those blood sugar levels under control


----------



## Superheavy (May 24, 2016)

So, the first plateau has been reached, I've been stuck between 20 stone and 20 stone 5 for around the past week and a half or so, and I'd love to give myself a buffer beneath that 20 stone mark before I head to France in around two and a half weeks time.Not been under 20 stone in a good six or seven years, so I guess we're making progress, although it may be slow and ponderous. Still going to the gym 4-5 times per week, I think the real answer is to totally trim out the carbs again, and look at the totally lean meats and reduce the fat intake so that my exercise has a little more impact. No one said this was going to be easy....but have to keep ploughing forward or we'll end up slipping back into the bad old habits.


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> So, the first plateau has been reached, I've been stuck between 20 stone and 20 stone 5 for around the past week and a half or so, and I'd love to give myself a buffer beneath that 20 stone mark before I head to France in around two and a half weeks time.Not been under 20 stone in a good six or seven years, so I guess we're making progress, although it may be slow and ponderous. Still going to the gym 4-5 times per week, I think the real answer is to totally trim out the carbs again, and look at the totally lean meats and reduce the fat intake so that my exercise has a little more impact. No one said this was going to be easy....but have to keep ploughing forward or we'll end up slipping back into the bad old habits.


Stick with it!  Hope you achieve your goal of a sub-20st  It may be that weight loss seems to be stalling because you are building denser muscle tissue with your gym visits


----------



## Martin Canty (May 26, 2016)

Hi Superheavy, I found that last time I stalled, a day's fast helped me overcome that stall... My wife doesn't like me doing it, she says I need to eat but I think I have enough fat reserves on me to last a day or two & it doesn't affect my BG much (perhaps a little lower but certainly not into the Hypo range since I quit the Glyburide).
My goal is to get to 168lb then I'll maintain.... 4lb to go!


----------



## Superheavy (May 26, 2016)

Still bang on that mark again today, however, I'm hopeful that bagging a few peaks on a decent walk tomorrow might push me over into a weight that starts 19 something. Anyway, it'll come eventually I'm sure, just keep putting in the work in the gym and on exercise, and I will be still going in the right direction.


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> Still bang on that mark again today, however, I'm hopeful that bagging a few peaks on a decent walk tomorrow might push me over into a weight that starts 19 something. Anyway, it'll come eventually I'm sure, just keep putting in the work in the gym and on exercise, and I will be still going in the right direction.


Always great when you can hit those milestones - hope it happens soon for you!


----------



## Superheavy (May 27, 2016)

Well, a few miles of hiking, and over a thousand feet of ascending today did the job, post hike weigh-in at 19st 12lbs. Think I'm going to try for a bonus gym session tomorrow morning to try and consolidate below that mark, and hopefully I might be able to push on again. It is a bank holiday weekend though, so I'm not counting my chickens.


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> Well, a few miles of hiking, and over a thousand feet of ascending today did the job, post hike weigh-in at 19st 12lbs. Think I'm going to try for a bonus gym session tomorrow morning to try and consolidate below that mark, and hopefully I might be able to push on again. It is a bank holiday weekend though, so I'm not counting my chickens.


Yayy! Well done Superheavy!  Or should that be SomewhatLighter?


----------



## Martin Canty (May 27, 2016)

Congratulations!!!! Love it when you reach those milestones


----------



## Superheavy (Jun 21, 2016)

Back from France and despite the fromage and the occasional biere, I managed to stay under the mark, and with a few early morning sessions before work this week, now dropped another three pounds down to 19st 9lbs. The last time I was this light I was just back from a month-long hike in Nepal, and I have to say that it is starting to be noticeable. Definitely need to invest in some new belts, as the ones I have don't do anything in terms of holding the trousers up any more!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> Back from France and despite the fromage and the occasional biere, I managed to stay under the mark, and with a few early morning sessions before work this week, now dropped another three pounds down to 19st 9lbs. The last time I was this light I was just back from a month-long hike in Nepal, and I have to say that it is starting to be noticeable. Definitely need to invest in some new belts, as the ones I have don't do anything in terms of holding the trousers up any more!


Great news, well done  I'm the same - 6 months ago didn't need a belt to hold the trousers up, now I'm on the 4th notch!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 22, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> as the ones I have don't do anything in terms of holding the trousers up any more!


A few weeks ago I wore my suit for the first time in a couple of years...... Lucky I had a belt with a spare notch.... Pick the pants up from the seamstress tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Superheavy (Jul 4, 2016)

Still going strong, although a little bit slower than it was when I started out on this journey. Trying to really strip down the diet during the week, and then give myself a little leeway at the weekend. Down to 19 st 7lbs today. No progress in the buying of belts, although I did try to use one I dug out of the cupboard, which snapped while I was playing snooker on Sunday, luckily there was enough slack to tie it on so I could finish the game!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 4, 2016)

You need a 'snake' belt Super! - stretchy and infinitely adjustable!

You could go trendy and invest in a pair of braces?  They have both snazzy and plain, Pete had some belters when we were biking and he lost weight, motorcycle leathers ain't exactly cheap, are they?


----------



## Superheavy (Aug 17, 2016)

The last half stone has proved to be particularly tough to shift, each time I think I'm making progress, I take another step back away from the goal. Anyway, stabilised at 19 stone now, and more often than not in the high 18s rather than the low 19s. Plenty more work to do though, but must admit one of the nicer aspects of training regularly is having growing arms. Anyhow, still haven't refreshed the wardrobe, though it probably needs to come sooner rather than later!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> The last half stone has proved to be particularly tough to shift, each time I think I'm making progress, I take another step back away from the goal. Anyway, stabilised at 19 stone now, and more often than not in the high 18s rather than the low 19s. Plenty more work to do though, but must admit one of the nicer aspects of training regularly is having growing arms. Anyhow, still haven't refreshed the wardrobe, though it probably needs to come sooner rather than later!


You can get a bit stuck at times, but I'm sure that it will come if it needs to  Focus on how much better you are feeling and looking  Well done!


----------



## Superheavy (Sep 22, 2016)

Okay, so returned back from a hiking holiday in Spain, and hit the gym this week, and weighed in this morning at 18' 4". It's slow progress these days, but still progress I suppose. Hopefully can get down to 18 stone by the end of the month, and maybe a cautious target of under 17 stone by Christmas.


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 22, 2016)

Congratulations, great work in setting small goals instead of one large one...


----------



## Superheavy (Oct 8, 2016)

Well, still making progress, slow and steady but keeping those milestones ticking downwards. Finding my weigh-ins between 17 st 12 and 18 st over the last couple of days. Been working harder in the gym, and trying to keep my diet more tightly controlled over the weekend as well as during the week to see if that will give me another nudge in the right direction. Also actually able to play 5 a side football regularly now, and last week when we had five goalies turn up, I managed to play nearly 2 hours (badly, mind) outfield. Definitely making progress.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> Also actually able to play 5 a side football regularly now, and last week when we had five goalies turn up, I managed to play nearly 2 hours (badly, mind) outfield. Definitely making progress.


That's one of the best signs of progress and improving health and fitness, regardless of the weight - but well done with that also!


----------

